# Reposting early tricycle



## 1939tv (Sep 25, 2022)

I purchased this tricycle at a flea market. I am convinced that it is early as it has no welds and utilizes square-headed bolts and bolts with Carter pins. I will post a couple of photos of the tricycle plus two manufacturer’s tags. Any information on this tricycle would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks like it was made by the Toledo Metal Wheel Co. by the tag on it. Toledo Wheel became part of the American National Co. in the 1920s. This tricycle is an original and not a repop, and appears to be a post-1900 model but prior to the A-N incorporation. I base that opinion solely on the tire/wheel widths compared with the thinner tires/wheels usually found on pre-1900 models. The seat upholstery has obviously been recovered but was done very nicely. This style tricycle is called a "tiller" style trike due to the steering handle design. These were mainly marketed for girls to use as it wasn't considered proper for ladies (even little ladies) to straddle a bike or trike frame around the TOC. Parents who were concerned about tricycle stability also bought them for their little boys to ride. This is a nice example of the tiller style tricycle for your collection. Thanks for sharing the photos!

Dave


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 25, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Looks like it was made by the Toledo Metal Wheel Co. by the tag on it. Toledo Wheel became part of the American National Co. in the 1920s. This tricycle is an original and not a repop, and appears to be a post-1900 model but prior to the A-N incorporation. I base that opinion solely on the tire/wheel widths compared with the thinner tires/wheels usually found on pre-1900 models. The seat upholstery has obviously been recovered but was done very nicely. This style tricycle is called a "tiller" style trike due to the steering handle design. These were mainly marketed for girls to use as it wasn't considered proper for ladies (even little ladies) to straddle a bike or trike frame around the TOC. Parents who were concerned about tricycle stability also bought them for their little boys to ride. This is a nice example of the tiller style tricycle for your collection. Thanks for sharing the photos!
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave for the information. I was wondering if it’s possible to date it from the serial number?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2022)

1939tv said:


> Thank you Dave for the information. I was wondering if it’s possible to date it from the serial number?



To be honest, that's the first time I've seen such a number on a child's tricycle. Not sure if it's a serial, model, catalog, or some other reference number. I'm fairly certain there's no documentation that would link it to a mfr. date. Though I'd be interested if you or another CABE member would happen to dig up some information on what the number could possibly be.

Dave


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 26, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> To be honest, that's the first time I've seen such a number on a child's tricycle. Not sure if it's a serial, model, catalog, or some other reference number. I'm fairly certain there's no documentation that would link it to a mfr. date. Though I'd be interested if you or another CABE member would happen to dig up some information on what the number could possibly be.
> 
> Dave





ridingtoy said:


> To be honest, that's the first time I've seen such a number on a child's tricycle. Not sure if it's a serial, model, catalog, or some other reference number. I'm fairly certain there's no documentation that would link it to a mfr. date. Though I'd be interested if you or another CABE member would happen to dig up some information on what the number could possibly be.
> 
> Dave



Definitely Dave. 
Hopefully we get some feedback. I really want to know about this tricycle in the worse way!

Eric


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2022)

1939tv said:


> I purchased this tricycle at a flea market. I am convinced that it is early as it has no welds and utilizes square-headed bolts and bolts with Carter pins. I will post a couple of photos of the tricycle plus two manufacturer’s tags. Any information on this tricycle would be very much appreciated. View attachment 1701454View attachment 1701455View attachment 1701459View attachment 1701460



Looks like a period collection or inventory number from an institution.  I would research Indiana University.









						Indiana University–Purdue University Indianapolis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 26, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Looks like a period collection or inventory number from an institution.  I would research Indiana University.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 26, 2022)

Great idea, thanks.


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 29, 2022)

The man that sold me the Tricycle, told me that it sat for decades in a museum  before he was finally able acquire it I would think that this would account for it’s condition, and the quality job that was done on the seat.


----------



## 1939tv (Sep 29, 2022)

I had the pleasure to speak in-depth with the owner of the antique store I bought it from. He told me that it sat 50+ years in a small town museum, with the owner selling it recently as he gave up the museum when he was in his 90’s. I was told by the dealer that the tricycle was displayed as being from 1893. Could the lack of any welding add credence to this, as from what I can find out is that welding made it’s appearance just after the turn of the century, and was very quickly adopted by manufactures?


----------



## Rambler (Oct 2, 2022)

@1939tv, This 1902 Sears Roebuck & Co. Catalog listing appears to be very close in design to your tricycle, seat and tiller are very similar and advertisement states that it could have come equipped with either steel or rubber tires. Everything I found prior to this date seems to be equipped with only steel wheels no rubber tires and is of somewhat different slightly less refined design. It is of my opinion your tricycle is post turn of the century. Also looking at the hubs on your tricycle wheels it is of my opinion that your tricycle is even later than this 1902 date more likely from the 10's or teens maybe even the 20's but most certainly not prior to 1900 in any case.


----------



## 1939tv (Oct 2, 2022)

Rambler said:


> @1939tv, This 1902 Sears Roebuck & Co. Catalog listing appears to be very close in design to your tricycle, seat and tiller are very similar and advertisement states that it could have come equipped with either steel or rubber tires. Everything I found prior to this date seems to be equipped with only steel wheels no rubber tires and is of somewhat different slightly less refined design. It is of my opinion your tricycle is post turn of the century. Also looking at the hubs on your tricycle wheels it is of my opinion that your tricycle is even later than this 1902 date more likely from the 10's or teens maybe even the 20's but most certainly not prior to 1900 in any case.
> 
> View attachment 1705861


----------



## 1939tv (Oct 2, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## 1939tv (Oct 2, 2022)

1939tv said:


> Thank you.



Is it of interest to collectors?


----------



## Rambler (Oct 3, 2022)

1939tv said:


> Is it of interest to collectors?



@1939tv , Of course it is! Doesn't need to be pre 1900 to be of interest to collectors. Typically these treadle tricycles sell for between $200 to $500 depending on condition and interest of the buyer. Yours is in very good condition so I would suggest that it is closer in value to the middle or higher end of that range around $400 is where it might sell at in my opinion. I have several of these treadle tricycles, regular tricycles, Irish Mails, and so do other collectors so there should be no trouble selling it if that is what you intend to do. I have seen them priced higher even up to $1000 asking price but don't be fooled, rarely if ever do they sell for that sort of money, they really are more of a $200 to $500 commodity. If you were closer to Michigan I would be willing to consider it myself but I don't believe that you should have too much trouble selling it at some point.


----------



## 1939tv (Oct 3, 2022)

Rambler said:


> @1939tv , Of course it is! Doesn't need to be pre 1900 to be of interest to collectors. Typically these treadle tricycles sell for between $200 to $500 depending on condition and interest of the buyer. Yours is in very good condition so I would suggest that it is closer in value to the middle or higher end of that range around $400 is where it might sell at in my opinion. I have several of these treadle tricycles, regular tricycles, Irish Mails, and so do other collectors so there should be no trouble selling it if that is what you intend to do. I have seen them priced higher even up to $1000 asking price but don't be fooled, rarely if ever do they sell for that sort of money, they really are more of a $200 to $500 commodity. If you were closer to Michigan I would be willing to consider it myself but I don't believe that you should have too much trouble selling it at some point.



Thanks for your feedback Rambler, it is very appreciated. I’m an eclectic collector, and wanted one classic bike for my collection. This one fits the bill nicely. 
Forums such as this serve a great service to collectors, and the exchange of knowledge is a wonderful resource.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2022)

Rambler said:


> @1939tv , Of course it is! Doesn't need to be pre 1900 to be of interest to collectors. Typically these treadle tricycles sell for between $200 to $500 depending on condition and interest of the buyer. Yours is in very good condition so I would suggest that it is closer in value to the middle or higher end of that range around $400 is where it might sell at in my opinion. I have several of these treadle tricycles, regular tricycles, Irish Mails, and so do other collectors so there should be no trouble selling it if that is what you intend to do. I have seen them priced higher even up to $1000 asking price but don't be fooled, rarely if ever do they sell for that sort of money, they really are more of a $200 to $500 commodity. If you were closer to Michigan I would be willing to consider it myself but I don't believe that you should have too much trouble selling it at some point.



Funny you should mention them rarely selling for $1000. The one time I tried bidding on one at a live auction in NC around 25 years ago, the bidding ended at $1200! The first bid was $500. Needless to say, I was in shock. I took $300 with me thinking that would be plenty to win the bid. After all, who else at a rural auction could possibly want an old tricycle badly enough to pay a lot for it? LOL At least it went for way more than I had to spend on one instead of losing the bid by just a few dollars.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Oct 3, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Funny you should mention them rarely selling for $1000. The one time I tried bidding on one at a live auction in NC around 25 years ago, the bidding ended at $1200! The first bid was $500. Needless to say, I was in shock. I took $300 with me thinking that would be plenty to win the bid. After all, who else at a rural auction could possibly want an old tricycle badly enough to pay a lot for it? LOL At least it went for way more than I had to spend on one instead of losing the bid by just a few dollars.
> 
> Dave



I agree with you Dave, sometimes things do get carried away at an auction setting. I was at a rural auction some while ago and bidding went much higher than I expected on a bicycle I was interested in as well. These Copake auction examples are more in line with average selling prices of Tiller Treadle Trikes. Tyson


----------

